# Chicken litter on Alfalfa



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

We've always applied commercial fertilizer on our alfalfa. Are there any cons to chicken litter being applied to alfalfa fields this time of year to help build the soil. The nitrogen is my biggest concern. Just wondering if there is less worry applying as we are going into winter.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

People here use as much chicken litter as they can get ahold of but it's mostly on fescue and cow pastures


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Suggestion.

Litter is richer in P & K than N. Plant using litter for your off year(s) crops followed by alfalfa.
Say 2 years of cotton or corn with Litter, followed by 4 or 5 years in alfalfa.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I used to used chicken litter on alfalfa. Both top dress and pre plant. Then composted dairy manure became available so I switched to the compost. Alfalfa needs lots of K and so do my soils. The local chicken litter was stronger to P. Composted dairy manure is stronger to K, just what I needed. You also run the risk of weed seed in chicken litter unless its been composted. Unless you work it under the nitrogen volatizes off and I never thought I got much N So I guess the real answer depends upon what your soil and crops need and how the litter tests.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The key to using litter is knowing what you are buying. Here in my neck of the woods litter suppliers are required to test litter monthly. I've used litter with a 48-52-50 to 42-69-48, again know what you are buying. In any case you will still need some additional K and depending what you are applying it to additional N. It's generally accepted that some of the N in litter will volatize and half will be available the first year and the other half will need to be converted by soil biology to useable form and that 15 percent is available the second year and so on. 90 to 100 percent of P&K are available the first year. However the best part is the other nutrients you get with it, Ca, S, Mn, Mg, Cu, and so on. Granted it's not a lot but some is there. I used some last year that gave me 125 lbs of Ca in the deal, the red clover loved it, it was thigh high before it started blooming. 1.5 to 2 ton of litter and additional K you should be in good shape. And again ask to see an analysis so you know what you are working with.


----------

